
Show HN: Invoicing and Timesheet APP- Revised to inc Timesheet and multi region - Costrak
http://www.costrak.com
======
Costrak
The App is downloaded from testflight.apple.com . We are looking for beta
users. The App can serve your timesheet and invoicing needs free for 85 days .
In App purchase are free on TestFlight.apple.com

Features include Timesheet input and Pdf timesheets to send Invoice timesheets
with pdf invoice Configure sales tax rates Data import and export UK VAT
filing (MTD compliant)

